

Ten Businesses The Smartphone Has Destroyed - skmurphy
http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/111299/the-ten-businesses-the-smartphone-has-destroyed

======
skmurphy
Smartphones are substituting for

    
    
       1. PDAs
       2. Flip Video Cameras
       3. MP3 Players
       4. Digital Cameras
       5. Handheld Video Games
       6. GPS
       7. PCs
       8. Regular Cell Phones
       9. Watches
      10. Remote Controls

~~~
brg
I do not agree that smart phones will replace watches. Phones have displayed
the time for the last 10+ years, but have not yet succeeded in that task.
Further, fishing a phone from a purse or pocket is much more time consuming
the turning your wrist.

~~~
skmurphy
There is a clock in my car, a clock on my PC, and a clock on my cellphone, I
keep my watch in my dresser drawer and use one of the others. Your mileage may
vary.

